# Breeders in SoCal



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showpost.php?p=1177967&postcount=8

This post had a good start. I know someone who recently got a puppy from Artistry and recommends them highly. Our Jack is from Scotts 24k and we are thrilled with them and him. I would also recommend Cabot Ridge Goldens (Robert Scott and Mark Grey). Robert is our handler and occasionally has a litter. He has one on the ground right now that may all be spoken for, but it couldn't hurt to inquire.


----------



## eeneymeanymineymo (Oct 5, 2009)

Here's a good list of breeder's to start looking into:
http://www.goldenbreedersresource.org/kennel_search_results.php

I know Robin Baker has a litter right now - Aubridge Goldens.


----------



## eeneymeanymineymo (Oct 5, 2009)

hmm - link didn't work - try this:

Artistry Golden Retrievers

Harry & Rebecca Scribner
Simi Valley, CA USA 93063 
[email protected]
www.goldenretrieverpuppy.com 
(805) 526-1873
Aubridge Goldens

Robin E. Baker
Sacramento, CA USA 
[email protected]
home.earthlink.net/~aubridge/ 
Birnam Wood

Sylvia Donahey
Cotati, CA USA 
[email protected]
www.birnamwood.com 
Bonanza Golden Retrievers

DeAnne Erickson
Ramona, CA USA 92065 
[email protected]
(760)789-1047
Cabot Ridge Golden Retrievers

Robert Scott Teichert
Topanga, CA USA 90290 
[email protected]
(818) 715-9222
Crossbow Golden Retrievers

Sharon M. Hanson
Newport Beach, CA USA 
[email protected]
(949) 646-6336
Dalane Golden Retrievers

Dale & Jane Jensen
Covina Hill, CA USA 
[email protected]
www.dalanegoldenretrievers.com 
626-332-7629
Emberain Golden Retrievers

Ed & Edwina Ryska
Petaluma, CA USA 
[email protected]
www.emberain.com 
707-664-1344
Fanfare Goldens

Shirley McKenna
Hesperia, CA USA 92345 
[email protected]
760-244-0045 Cell Phone 760-900-1626
Forum

Michael & Michele Leon Michael H. Faulkner
Riverside, CA USA 92504 
[email protected]
www.simplesite.com/ForumGoldenRetrievers 
951/780-0849
Golden Kisses Kennels

Steve & Pam Steinbeck
Antioch, CA USA 94531 
[email protected]
www.goldenkisseskennels.com 
925-756-7227
Golden Rose Retrievers

Lori Kucenas
Corona, CA USA 
[email protected]
www.goldenroseretrievers.com 
909-277-5392
Goldfever Golden Retrievers

Guy & Maureen Smith
California City, CA USA 93505 
[email protected]
760-373-2504
GoldKarma Golden Retrievers

Celeste Mills
Valley Glen, CA USA 91401 
[email protected]
www.goldkarma.com 
(818) 989-7222
Jett's Golden Retrievers

Jean Ettinger
Sacramento, CA USA 95829 
[email protected]
www.jettranch.com 
(916) 761-0426
Legend Goldens

Vicki Herrick
San Jose, CA USA 95130 
[email protected]
www.legendgoldens.com 
Maverick Golden Retrievers

Wendy Johnston
Carmel Valley, CA USA 
[email protected]
www.maverickgoldens.com 
831-659-2350
Noble Goldens

Marylou Meersman
Twain Harte, CA USA 
[email protected]
(209) 586-5938
Premiere Golden Retrievers

Christine Texter
Redlands, CA USA 
[email protected]
premieregoldenretrievers.com 
Promise Golden Retrievers

Ron & Judy Inman
Sanger, CA USA 93657 
[email protected]
www.apromisekennnels.com 
559-876-2227
Regency Golden Retrievers

Vic & Laura Franchi
Gilroy, CA USA 95020 
[email protected]
(408) 842-0270
Ridgeview Goldens

Les & Melissa Simpson
Bakersfield, CA USA 93313 
[email protected]
www.ridgeviewgoldens.com 
661-833-8600
Shadalane Golden Retrievers

J. Alan Gunther
Fallbrook, CA USA 92028 
[email protected]
760-731-2888
Star Crowned Goldens

Karen W. Webb
Ridgecrest, CA USA 
[email protected]
www.StarCrownedGoldens.com 
760-384-2347
Starducks Golden Retrievers

Ginger Garrett
Arroyo Grande, CA USA 93420 
[email protected]
Stellar Golden Retrievers

Julia Wolfe & Gael Parks
Valley Glen, CA USA 91401 
[email protected]
H 818-781-8331 C 818-317-0335
Sunbeam Goldens

Cathie Turner
Sylmar, CA USA 91342 
[email protected]
sunbeamgoldens.com 
(818) 837-7712
Sunnygold'ns

Ron & Patty Simmons
Mill Valley, CA USA 94941 
[email protected]
415-388-4524
Sunstorm Goldens

Patty Nygren
Auburn, CA USA 95602 
[email protected]
(530) 878-6461
SweetBreeze Golden Retrievers

John & Cindy Garcia
Cool, CA USA 95614-9423 
[email protected]
www.sweetbreeze.org 
(530) 823-9880 ph/fax
Tigana Golden Retrievers

Christine Hsu
San Jose, CA USA 
[email protected]
www.tiganagoldens.com 
Westbury Golden Retrievers

Sue & Harry Carpenter
San Jose, CA USA 95136 
[email protected]
Woodland Goldens

Sharon Shilkoff
Woodland Hills, CA USA 
[email protected]
www.woodlandgr.com 
Chezor Golden Retrievers

Linda & Perry Shipman
San Diego, CA USA 
[email protected]
www.chezor.com 
24K Goldens

Steve & Joanne Scott
Exete, CA USA 93221 
[email protected]
www.24kgoldens.com 
559-300-3403
Calico

Mary Thompson
Fullerton, CA USA 92831 
[email protected]
www.calicogoldenretrievers.com 
714 788-8806


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

eeneymeanymineymo said:


> Here's a good list of breeder's to start looking into:
> http://www.goldenbreedersresource.org/kennel_search_results.php
> 
> I know Robin Baker has a litter right now - Aubridge Goldens.


She does! Yogi grandpuppies!!! I want one so bad-she is so close to me. However, right now is not the best time. 

However, Aubridge is in NorCal.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

That's a great list! The breeders I mentioned are:

24K Goldens
Steve & Joanne Scott
Exeter, CA USA 93221 
[email protected]
www.24kgoldens.com 
559-300-3403

Cabot Ridge Golden Retrievers
Robert Scott Teichert
Topanga, CA USA 90290 
[email protected]
(818) 715-9222

Artistry Golden Retrievers
Harry & Rebecca Scribner
Simi Valley, CA USA 93063 
[email protected]
www.goldenretrieverpuppy.com 
(805) 526-1873

Also, I think Dalane is now in Washington but they have some gorgeous dogs!!!


----------



## MAIGolden (Aug 16, 2010)

Thank-you everyone for the information so far. I am taking it slow and sure I will be asking more questions as I begin to narrow my choices down. 

Scott


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

MAIGolden said:


> Thank-you everyone for the information so far. I am taking it slow and sure I will be asking more questions as I begin to narrow my choices down.
> 
> Scott


I just saw that you're in OC. I work in Mission Viejo but live in North SD, so not too far!! Welcome to the forum, by the way. There are a lot of great people on here with a ton of experience and advice! And make sure you post lots of pictures of your future puppy!


----------



## Gldntrsur (Jan 16, 2009)

I know Robin Baker has a litter right now - Aubridge Goldens. 




Yes Robin has puppies but I'm not sure if they are all spoken for. I flew out to Sacramento to get Cramer from Robin Baker. He is a Yogi kid and Reason's brother. Reason is the Sire and Girly is the Dam of the pups. She is a wonderful breeder and does all her clearances


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Gldntrsur said:


> Yes Robin has puppies but I'm not sure if they are all spoken for. I flew out to Sacramento to get Cramer from Robin Baker. He is a Yogi kid and Reason's brother. Reason is the Sire and Girly is the Dam of the pups. She is a wonderful breeder and does all her clearances


I had correspondence with her about a week and a half ago (I'm looking for a puppy in a years time or so) and I believe at that time they were not all spoken for yet.


----------



## Jenna (Aug 21, 2010)

eeneymeanymineymo said:


> hmm - link didn't work - try this:
> J. Alan Gunther
> Fallbrook, CA USA 92028
> [email protected]
> ...


 
Hey! I know this breeder! I've talked to him a couple of times. His dogs are absolutely beautiful, it's just so very hard to get in contact with him. Here's his site: www.shadalane.com

I may consider getting a puppy from him as well.


----------



## younggtx (Jan 30, 2009)

Our breeder Michele Santiago is from Tehachapi.
She's a wonderful breeder/handler/owner and we were so lucky to have met her. 
Beyond that, she is an excellent person with integrity, and truly care for her golden retrievers.
She's always return your call and fully communicate with you.
She's been in the business for 35 years.

_Michele Santiago
25711 Rocky Meadow Rd.
Tehachapi, Ca. 93561
(928) 846-2424
__[email protected]_

http://www.powdergoldens.com/










Our Bodhi recently came from Michele Santiago (breeder)








http://www.flickr.com/photos/younggtx/sets/72157624144174538/

and Michele Leon (co-breeder)
http://www.simplesite.com/ForumGoldenRetrievers

If you need any help, feel free to PM me.
If you contact Michele Santiago, just mention my name (Young) and she will take care of you.

Robert Scott is a great handler for golden retriever. Here are some shots I took of him at the shows, which he was handle NOAH (NOAH is the older brother of Bodhi).


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

Judging by how my boy turned out, I'd say Pat Greene is a good breeder. www.emeraldsgoldens.com is the website. I got my Champ there and he was a handful as a pup, but has grown up to be very mellow and intelligent. I got my boy 8 years ago so I don't remember much, but what I do remember was she gave us an information packet with directions of how to properly bathe, feed, etc the puppy. (also the parents papers/health clearances, etc of course) She helped us choose a puppy suited best for us, and it seems like she really cares for her pups


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I can vouch for Artistry, Celeste Mills and Sharon Shilkoff -- I've worked with clients who have dogs from each of these breeders. I've also seen pups from at least one other breeder on that list who often produces pups that would NOT be what you're looking for. Msg. me privately if you'd like to know who it is.


----------



## 58loosy (Apr 18, 2010)

I just got Lucy a year ago from Royal Goldens/ mommy and dad from Shadalane kennels, Alan Gunther is a handler. They should have puppies this winter. Lucy is a very sweet, calm pup. I have even had people ask me if she is a service dog. Plus she loves to play soccer ball. As you can tell I'm madly in love. By the way I live in Trabuco canyon east of Mission Viejo, where do you live?


----------



## MAIGolden (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi Golden Friends, I have made contact with several of the breeders referred to on this forum. So many beautiful dogs and I would be happy with any of the breeders recommended. I can only imagine the costs, energy and devotion it takes to produce a healthy golden with clearances. I was hoping to pay no more than around $1,200 for my puppy, although I completely understand why quality in anything costs more. Is a $1,200 pet quality golden puppy a myth these days? Don't get me wrong, I will pay the price to get a healthy, quality golden, just might have to wait until next year. Any comments on (www.emeraldsgoldens.com)? There will be pups available from Candy and Buzz, a light golden from Sweden. I do have a soft spot for lighter Golden's. Thanks again for everyone's insights and comments. 
Scott


----------



## MAIGolden (Aug 16, 2010)

*Introducing Sir Mighty Puck of Fairwood*

Hi golden friends, just wanted you all to know I have a new golden puppy. He name is Puck and he is 10 weeks old. He is a bundle of fun and energy. So far he is getting along great with little Charlee (Maltese) and Morgan the cat. So happy to have a golden in my life again. Thanks for all your recommendations and assistance. 


Scott


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Puck is adorable. I hope you will keep sharing pictures with us as he is growing up.


----------

